# 76ers Draft Thread



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Random news and stuff thrown in here...



> CHICAGO - Andre Miller's status is uncertain and the team needs a young player at the position, so the 76ers talked to two of the top point-guard prospects at the NBA's draft combine Thursday, and were expected to interview another before camp broke yesterday.
> 
> The Sixers own the 17th choice in the draft, to be held June 25. Tony DiLeo, their vice president and assistant general manager, and their director of player personnel, Courtney Witte, were spotted in Chicago. General manager Ed Stefanski was believed to be in town, too.
> 
> ...


LINK

I'd love Flynn, but I doubt he'd be there and I want no part of Lawson. Absolutely no part of Lawson. I have this bad feeling that that's the guy they're going to go with. I really want Eric Maynor and feel like he'd be the best fit, but we'll see.


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

I want jrue holiday. I feel 2-3 years down the road he can be the second best player out of the draft aside from griffin. But he will proably be gone. In that case I am fine with maynor.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The Philadelphia 76ers select Tywon Lawson....

Boos render the arena.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The team needs to draft Wayne Ellington and retain Andre Miller.

The Sixers need outside shooting and a healthy and productive Elton Brand.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> The team needs to draft Wayne Ellington and retain Andre Miller.
> 
> The Sixers need outside shooting and a healthy and productive Elton Brand.



I actually like this idea. With Ellington though what you see is what you get. He is purely a shooter, but if he can do that on a consistent basis he could help Philadelphia. 


I don't think they should draft Lawson. Ty needs to be placed in an offensive that plays at a breakneck pace. I'm a UNC fan and have watched him plenty of times he was born for D'antoni's offense. In the halfcourt game it's going to be purely based on his ability to hit the NBA 3. If he isn't hitting outside consistently (40% or higher) defenders can just sag off of him which negates any advantage in quickness. A team that plays a half-court oriented offense is taking a risk with Lawson.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> The team needs to draft Wayne Ellington and retain Andre Miller.
> 
> The Sixers need outside shooting and a healthy and productive Elton Brand.


The Sixers need outside shooting but why settle for a limited prospect in Ellington just because he's a shooter? I know it's not a strong draft, but there's shooters all over the world and there will be some available in the second round. 

I mean, honestly, if the Sixers were to either re-sign Miller or draft Ellington I'd be pissed.. but to do them together? I'd have a ****ing aneurysm. 

The Sixers need to try to get one of the point guards, and if possible (not sure if they have a second) get either Marcus Thornton or Dionte Christmas. I really like Christmas as a fit in Philly. Hometown kid who can score, and would fight for minutes in his rookie season off the bench.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> * Ty Lawson, North Carolina - "It fits me real well, because there are real athletic wings on the side, so going there would be the best situation for me."
> 
> * Jonny Flynn, Syracuse - "I talked to the 76ers the first day I got here and I think it went pretty well. An up-and-coming team that in the playoffs really scared the Orlando Magic, so that's a good situation, a good place to go.
> 
> ...


LINK

Kinda worrying that two of them mentioned Andre Miller. I hope that doesn't mean there's talk of keeping him.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sixers set to work out five:


> The 76ers have announced they will work out five draft prospects, including North Carolina point guard Ty Lawson, on Friday at the Philadelphia College of Osteopathic Medicine.
> 
> The NBA draft, in which the Sixers have the 17th overall pick, will be held June 25 at Madison Square Garden.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Interesting note: Eric Maynor has the same agent as Andre Miller.

Doesn't really mean anything, but I just wanted to throw it out there.

On another note the Sixers better not take Lawson.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Might as well draft Ellington, he's the only guy who can raise the Sixers 3pt shooting. None of those guys on that list will do that.

But I do wonder, would you not want Jameer Nelson on your team?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I don't even think Ellington is going to be a good roleplayer on the next level.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Ty Lawson doesn’t have to search very far for an up-close look at his competition. Or the jump shot he so desperately seeks. It’s all right there in the same Washington, D.C. gym where the point guard that led North Carolina to a national title this year spends his days preparing for the NBA Draft.
> 
> Former Davidson star Stephon Curry and Lawson both train with workout guru Idan Ravin. That means every time they hit the court, Lawson gets a Jack Nicholson-type view of the silky smooth release and jump shot that makes NBA executives salivate. Curry is considered the top shooter in this year’s draft class. He also has prototypical point-guard size.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I am saying Lawson should just look at Jameer Nelson and try to fashion his game the same way. They play similar.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

How do they play similar?

You've seen Lawson play more than I have, but I've watched Jameer since his senior year in HS. I'm not really seeing the comparison outside of their builds.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Both games are based on speed, getting into seams and lanes, finding the open man. Jameer's the better shooter now, but he didnt come into the league like that. I dont even think Lawson has to be exactly like Meer to succeed. Stay healthy, low turnovers, improved shooting, decent defense and he should be good to go.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Jameer added consistent range to his arsenal, but he was always a good shooter from mid-range. He was also much better than Lawson at creating his own shots.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

They are gushing over Lawson big time in the papers. Every local report on the Sixers workout highlights Lawson. In year's past they would report something on the local prospect, and then touch on the other ones. There's no article focusing on Terrence Williams (while a bad fit was a high profile player in college).


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

^Yeah Williams just isnt solving any problems for the Sixers and I am not sure he's a guy who excels in workouts.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I think I just have to accept that if Lawson on the board he's their guy. I guess I can live with it. No need to get mad.

What would make me mad is if they did something dumb like move Thad this offseason.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Stefanski's a pretty savvy guy. He and Thorn just dont make moves for the sake of it, and shouldn't you be happy Lawson tore it up in the workouts.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Until he proves otherwise I'm convinced that Stefanski doesn't have a long term vision for this team. His wanting Miller back is a sure sign of that.

Workouts aren't enough to convince me that Lawson is a starting caliber PG on the next level.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Former Episcopal High star Wayne Ellington of North Carolina, Temple's Dionte Christmas and Florida State's Marcus Thornton are believed to be in Thursday's second group of players slated to work out for the Sixers, who pick 17th in the June 25 draft.


LINK

Obviously they meant Louisiana State and not Florida State.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Jack McClinton, and Darren Collison will be at this workout as well.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Draft coverage is pretty lean in Philadelphia this year. When they do report they're more or less talking about the players back stories instead of giving any information on the workout itself. So after a workout (like the one the other day) instead of getting insights to how players worked out you just get the same snippets from interviews from the same players. Very disappointing.

Tomorrow the Sixers will be watching workouts with:

Eric Maynor (VCU), Jeff Teague (Wake Forest), Lester Martin (Tennessee-Martin), Stefon Jackson (UTEP), Jermaine Taylor (UCF), Grevis Vasquez (Maryland).

I'm pretty sure this is part of the large six day, 36 player workout that the Nets are hosting. So maybe this will give more information.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Guess I was wrong about this being a part of the multi-team workout:



> What the 76ers are looking for in the June 25 NBA draft is not a mystery: some backcourt help.
> 
> The Sixers continued their preparation for the draft yesterday when five guards worked out for the club at the team's practice facility at the Pennsylvania College of Osteopathic Medicine. Showcasing their talents were Eric Maynor of Virginia Commonwealth, Jeff Teague of Wake Forest, Stefon Jackson of Texas-El Paso, Jermaine Taylor of Central Florida, and Lester Hudson of Tennessee-Martin.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> PHILADELPHIA - Eric Maynor isn't paying a great deal of attention to NBA mock drafts.
> 
> His friends, however, are a different story.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> There is little shortage of Philadelphia-grown prospects entered in this year’s NBA Draft. Gerald Henderson and Wayne Ellington starred together at Episcopal Academy. Dionte Christmas led Temple to two consecutive NCAA Tournament bids. And all three appear to be good bets to be drafted come June 25.
> 
> But there is another Philly native you probably haven’t heard of being checked out by pro teams. He may not be on everybody’s draft board, but Stefon Jackson can play. And he can score.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Sixers Director of Player Personnel Courtney Witte didn’t hesitate when asked if Teague’s part in Wake’s demise mattered.
> 
> “You have to look at that, why a team went 17-0 and then crumbled in the end,” Witte said. “We have certainly asked him that. We have researched that. And we feel comfortable with the responses we have gotten. You do have to look at that, but Wake had a young team and all their contributors were young players.”
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

I'd love to get Vazquez or Teague and Maynor is growing on me. I just dont want lawson.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Maynor is a 6-3, 165-pound point guard who can score. He averaged 22.6 points per game last season and was the Colonial Athletic Association player of the year for two straight years. But he's kind of sinewy, and people say he reminds them of Lou Williams. But the Sixers already have a Lou Williams. So what does that accomplish? Well, Lou hasn't proven himself as a point guard, and Maynor is definitely more accomplished in that area.
> 
> If the Sixers do draft Maynor, that would lead me to believe that they might look into trading Williams. And there would be interest in him, just because he's still 22 years old, and he can get to the basket, and (don't laugh) his salary isn't that outrageous, with 4 years and about $20 million.


LINK

Similar to Lou Williams? I wonder if some of these guys watched college basketball. Maynor might be built like Lou Williams, but he plays nothing like him.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> The 76ers' stated NBA draft plan has been to take a perimeter player at No. 17.
> 
> That, of course, makes perfect sense. They have only two full-fledged guards on the roster: Willie Green and Lou Williams. They have no way of knowing whether point guard Andre Miller, arguably their most important player last season, will re-sign. We're not even totally sure that's what they want.
> 
> ...


LINK

NOOOOOOO!


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Meh.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Nice. I don't mind holiday at all, especially with Iggy also on the court. From what I've read about him so far though, he doesn't seem ready to run the point this year.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I dont see how different he is from Louis Williams.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> I dont see how different he is from Louis Williams.


Holiday?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

HB said:


> I dont see how different he is from Louis Williams.


Lou is in a different world than Holiday when it comes to athleticism.

I went back to check highlight reels when people were comparing him to Wade (including Iguodala) but his first step seems really pedestrian, and I'm not seeing much of him finishing at the rim. Most of the highlights are showing him hitting jumpers but he's a poor shooter.

I don't know.

Doesn't help that I can't really go back and watch UCLA games because he was playing tentative and out of position. This pick just leaves a bad taste in my mouth. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Its a bull**** pick thats why. Seriously, I hate 'potential' picks especially on guys who dont justify it. Granted I could be wrong, but here was a guy who sleep walked through the season and now he's supposedly going to light the league on fire. B.S. If the rationale was to get rid of Miller and draft a guy who can start, why not go for Lawson? I guarantee you Lawson does great on the Nuggets. He doesnt even need to shoot at all on that team, all he has to do is handle the ball and keep up with his frenetic pace. As for the Sixers, you better start looking for a capable point. Jrue aint ready.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Holiday is very good value at #17, let's not forget that he is at least a year younger than everyone else except for Rubio. Unlike Rubio, he hasn't been a pro for years and is the first amateur player born in the 90s to be drafted. The Sixers have had success drafting extremely young guys recently, Holiday doesn't have to contribute a lot right away and he probably won't. 

I'm fairly optimistic he will develop into a guard who might not be an All-Star caliber type, but on the level right below which would be considered an excellent choice at #17.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Which is where I bring up the Lou Williams comparison...its another combo type guard which isn't much of an upgrade over what they have now. As for being fairly optimistic, he had an average season at UCLA, whats the cause of the optimism?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

HB said:


> Its a bull**** pick thats why. Seriously, I hate 'potential' picks especially on guys who dont justify it. Granted I could be wrong, but here was a guy who sleep walked through the season and now he's supposedly going to light the league on fire. B.S. If the rationale was to get rid of Miller and draft a guy who can start, why not go for Lawson? I guarantee you Lawson does great on the Nuggets. He doesnt even need to shoot at all on that team, all he has to do is handle the ball and keep up with his frenetic pace. As for the Sixers, you better start looking for a capable point. Jrue aint ready.


The Sixers weren't going to start a rookie guard this season regardless. That's what I've been saying from the start. They wanted a veteran to man the helm for a few years. If I had my way Miller would walk (or be sign and traded) and the Sixers would get a stop gap to man it and they would've taken Maynor. That obviously is out the window and the Sixers will go full boar after Miller, and if he leaves they'll probably go after Bibby. I'd rather just go after Bibby for two years because he at least needs to be respected.

Lawson's flaws won't stand out as much in Denver because they have heavy fire power and he's not asked to carry the load. He'll also get wide open shots with that slow and low release of his. He basically went to the perfect place for him. I'm positive he wouldn't have been as productive in Philly as he will be in Denver.



croco said:


> Holiday is very good value at #17, let's not forget that he is at least a year younger than everyone else except for Rubio. Unlike Rubio, he hasn't been a pro for years and is the first amateur player born in the 90s to be drafted. The Sixers have had success drafting extremely young guys recently, Holiday doesn't have to contribute a lot right away and he probably won't.
> 
> I'm fairly optimistic he will develop into a guard who might not be an All-Star caliber type, but on the level right below which would be considered an excellent choice at #17.


I think when it all comes down to it... I don't think Jrue will be better than Maynor.


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

Im liking the jrue pick I think a few years down the road he is going to be considered a steal.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HB said:


> Which is where I bring up the Lou Williams comparison...its another combo type guard which isn't much of an upgrade over what they have now. As for being fairly optimistic, he had an average season at UCLA, whats the cause of the optimism?


I like his length, demeanor, versatility and a good portion of projecting players is always gut feeiling.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Does any one think a trade could be in the works? Aside from rubio, Holliday seemed like one of the most "tradable" picks in this years draft. (every team needs somone that can stop the other PG from penetrating.)


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Nope. They won't be making a trade.

All that's left this offseason is them making a push to re-sign Andre Miller, and if he's gone they'll go after another PG that's a free agent.

I love the Sixers. They're my second favorite team in sports behind the Eagles, but they've got a lot of work cut out for them to make people in the area care. Good luck to them.


----------

